# Z deszczu pod rynnę



## Hikee

No właśnie, czy istnieje na to jakieś sformułowanie w angielskim?
Nie musi oczywiście być podobne dosłownie, chodzi po prostu o pogorszenie sytuacji już złej.

Is there a phrase in English that describes a bad situation turning to even worse one?


----------



## dn88

"out of the frying pan into the fire"


----------



## Hikee

Thank you (from the mountain)


----------



## arturolczykowski

Thank you (from the mountain) ....

It might sound funny (for Polish readers) if you used it in your first post as it means something like (in advance). You can't use that expression after the answer though....


----------



## cpuzey1

dn88 said:


> "out of the frying pan into the fire"


 

Also: _from bad to worse_, less idiomatic though.


----------



## Hikee

I kinda thought so. My mistake 

About "out of the frying pan into the fire" - it works well for me, but I still have this feeling that there is still another way to say that. Any ideas?


----------



## dn88

Hikee said:


> I kinda thought so. My mistake
> 
> About "out of the frying pan into the fire" - it works well for me, but I still have this feeling that there is still another way to say that. Any ideas?



Could you give us a bit more of the context in which you are planning to use it?


----------



## arturolczykowski

trouble's brewing?
one thing after another?


----------



## cpuzey1

arturolczykowski said:


> trouble's brewing?
> one thing after another?


 
Not bad, but that doesn't really mean the same thing. It's very difficult to offer an accurate equivalent without the context. Provide the context - this may trigger some more responses.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Yeah, I agree. The closest English equivalent of Polish proverb is "out of the frying pan into the fire"... 

We might be able to come up with something else if we knew some more context...


----------



## Hikee

"What happened to your head?" She asked pointing at a standing out bruise just beneath my line of hair. 
[The expression] (and) I don't even know what's worse - that she will laugh at this, or <another thing I haven't specified yet>.

It's rather a casual situation after the guy "met" an edge of a sideboard.


----------



## cpuzey1

arturolczykowski said:


> trouble's brewing?
> one thing after another?


 
Given the context then, I think arturoczykowski's suggestion actually fits perfectly - _it's just one thing after another _(you can add: _with me/him/her, _etc.)or indeed _things are just going from bad to worse. _



Personally I would use one of these two.


----------

